# Brian Head Fire-logging



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

https://www.ksl.com/?sid=46198047&n...ting-selling-timber-burned-in-brian-head-fire

This is good to see, I hope to see them clean up much of the burned areas. I wish this would be done in more burned areas but funding as with most land managment is probably the biggest problem. Good to see clean up will possibly occur.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

if they, in addition to this, would go in and knock down perhaps 25% of the standing dead, would do a world of good in erosion prevention and help re-establish a vegetation base.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It's one thing to put it up for sale.
It's another to have a willing buyer. Is there a market for the burned wood?

Also, interesting to hear the timber "...have merchantable value if they are harvested before succumbing to insects and disease". Isn't insect and disease a major reason why previous timber sales in the area went without bid?

Maybe we need to just pay to have it all bull-hog'd?


This sounds like wishful thinking to me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a whole industry that has been built up over insect killed trees there is actually a big market for it. 

As for burnt trees, usually all that is really burnt is the bark and needles off of the limbs the main trunk is fine for harvesting. The only real problem is all the burnt bark that has to be stripped.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> It's one thing to put it up for sale.
> It's another to have a willing buyer. Is there a market for the burned wood?
> 
> Also, interesting to hear the timber "...have merchantable value if they are harvested before succumbing to insects and disease". Isn't insect and disease a major reason why previous timber sales in the area went without bid?
> ...


It very well may be wishful thinking, but I'm going to wishfully think really hard. It would be nice to see the burned trees removed, or bullhogd in some way so it's not such a mess. That does take money however and the forest service budgets are usually pretty strapped.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

IF I understand correctly, log cabins are built solely from dead standing timber. Apparently, once fallen it warps too much and if it isnt dead it takes to long to dry efficiently in volume.


----------

